# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  sve sto pacijenti zele znati - sto novi zakon znaci u praksi

## pino

Evo kopiram Suncem.m: 

A sad sam virnula na pdf Podpomognuta i palo mi je na pamet da bi možda trebalo sastaviti pitanja koja je ovaj zakon otvorio a na njih ne daje odgovor (ili ga nismo vidili). U stilu:

1. Kojim čl je definiran broj postupaka i šta taj broj postupaka podrazumjeva (inseminacije? prirodne postupke? određenu količinu ljekova?)

2. Da li su naše klinike koje su do sada pohranjivale embrije u mogućnosti vršiti pohranu i smrzavanje stanica - sa postojećom opremom (pa makar sa tim mizernim postotkom uspjeha odmrzavanja). U kojim tocno klinikama ce to biti moguce?

3. Da li su naši biolozi sposobni za tu vrstu pohrane ( ciljam na to da li je potrebna posebna obuka ili nešto u tom stilu)

4. Kako ce se dokazivati bracna/vanbracna zajednica u praksi?

5. Da li ce nesto poskupiti, sto i koliko? (npr. ako ce biti zamrzavanja jajnih stanica, treba radit ICSI na odmrznutima, sto je skuplje; mediji za zamrzavanje j.s. su jako skupi jer su eksperimentalni)

6. Sto ce biti ako imam 3 odlicna embrija 3. dan a ne zelim riskirat trojke? Hoce li onaj treci biti bacen?

Nastavite dalje, koja vas pitanja zanimaju?

----------


## amyx

Kojim čl je definiran broj postupaka i šta taj broj postupaka podrazumjeva (inseminacije? prirodne postupke? određenu količinu ljekova?)

2. Da li su naše klinike koje su do sada pohranjivale embrije u mogućnosti vršiti pohranu i smrzavanje stanica - sa postojećom opremom (pa makar sa tim mizernim postotkom uspjeha odmrzavanja). U kojim tocno klinikama ce to biti moguce?

3. Da li su naši biolozi sposobni za tu vrstu pohrane ( ciljam na to da li je potrebna posebna obuka ili nešto u tom stilu)

4. Kako ce se dokazivati bracna/vanbracna zajednica u praksi?

5. Da li ce nesto poskupiti, sto i koliko? (npr. ako ce biti zamrzavanja jajnih stanica, treba radit ICSI na odmrznutima, sto je skuplje; mediji za zamrzavanje j.s. su jako skupi jer su eksperimentalni)

6. Sto ce biti ako imam 3 odlicna embrija 3. dan a ne zelim riskirat trojke? Hoce li onaj treci biti bacen?

Nastavite dalje, koja vas pitanja zanimaju?

7. Imam 4 smrzlića i čekam FET na jesen. Da li moram na povjerenstvo i u slučaju da oni procjene da ja nisam spremna za dijete/djecu hoće li baciti moje smrzliće?

----------


## aenea

7. Tko i kako će se procjenjivati jesmo li "podobni" za postupke? (ko da sam krava na sajmu  :Rolling Eyes:  )
8. Što ako se primarni ginekolog pozove na članak 38. i  iz svojih "moralnih, etičkih i vjerskih" (čitaj - nedostatka novca) uvjerenja nam odbije lijekove i uputnice? I što ukoliko u toku samog postupka dođe do nekih komplikacija pa nam život treba spašavati liječnik koji je pripadnik Jehovinih svjedoka, a kojem vjera brani transfuziju krvi npr? Legalno iskrvarimo?

----------


## princess puffy

> I što ukoliko u toku samog postupka dođe do nekih komplikacija pa nam život treba spašavati liječnik koji je pripadnik Jehovinih svjedoka, a kojem vjera brani transfuziju krvi npr? Legalno iskrvarimo?


Jehovinim svjedocima vjera brani da ONI prime transfuziju krvnih derivata i to potpišu u obliku informiranog (ne)pristanka,a ne da pacijentu ne omoguće transfuziju ukoliko je ona potrebna

----------


## aenea

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  I što ukoliko u toku samog postupka dođe do nekih komplikacija pa nam život treba spašavati liječnik koji je pripadnik Jehovinih svjedoka, a kojem vjera brani transfuziju krvi npr? Legalno iskrvarimo?
> 
> 
> Jehovinim svjedocima vjera brani da ONI prime transfuziju krvnih derivata i to potpišu u obliku informiranog (ne)pristanka,a ne da pacijentu ne omoguće transfuziju ukoliko je ona potrebna


Znači da za sebe odbijaju, ali drugima bi dali? Meni se to čini kao da je u suprotnosti sa njihovom vjerom onda :/  ok, mene općenito buni takav poredak stvari u svijetu. Banalizirala jesam, ali i članak je takav. Ako je neplodnost definirana kao bolest, kako može liječniku dozvoliti da se pozove na ovo gore navedeno i odbije ti liječenje. Tužno je to što nije da su oni ofrlje radili taj zakon pa da zato ne valja. Nego vrlo sustavno da bude sav takav rupičast i da u biti kao imamo zakon o MPO, a kad malo bolje pogledaš, u stvari bi bilo poštenije da su odmah rekli - zabranjujemo i to je to.

----------


## amyx

Ali kod nas neplodnost nije definirana kao bolest, barem ne službeno koliko ja znam. Ili možda je u međuvremenu  :?

----------


## taca70

Mislim da ne mozemo dobiti odgovore na ova pitanja dok ne izade konacan tekst zakona i pravilnik o provedbi. Sigurna sam da ce se i u praksi pojaviti masu problema jer je zakon pisan tako da samo zabranjuje i kaznjava bez da daje upute sta poduzeti u slucajevima koji se javljaju u svakodnevnoj praksi. Zato sam i predlozila da imamo ljude koji ce pratiti provedbu zakona i traziti odgovore na sva ova pitanja. Morat cemo sjediti za vratom i ministarstvu i hhzo-u za sve nedoumice kojih ce biti too much.

----------


## darci

> 6. Sto ce biti ako imam 3 odlicna embrija 3. dan a ne zelim riskirat trojke? Hoce li onaj treci biti bacen?


nastavak na ovo pitanje: Ako će sva tri embrija morati biti transferirana, i sva 3 se implantiraju, te će biti preporučena selektivna redukcija ploda (koja se u Hrvatskoj trenutno ne radi)? Ako se i dalje neće raditi selektivna redukcija u Hrvatskoj da li će HZZO podmirivati cijenu tog postupka u drugim zemljama (npr. Sloveniji)?

----------


## aenea

U Saboru milinović rekao..složili smo se da je neplodnost bolest..
A sad, kako je ona točno definirana - to je dio koji pravnici znaju. Ja sam samo jedna izbezumljena građanka kojoj hrpa toga nema smisla i traži odgovore :/

----------


## necija mama

pino bravo na temu
Vezano za pitanje br. 7
Članak 16.
Postupak medicinske oplodnje obavlja se na prijedlog liječnika specijalista
ginekologije ili liječnika s užom specijalizacijom endokrinologije ili liječnika genetičara.
Za provođenje svakog postupka heterologne oplodnje potrebna je suglasnost
Povjerenstva za medicinsku oplodnju zdravstvene ustanove (u daljnjem tekstu: Povjerenstvo).
Povjerenstvo čini pet članova, od kojih je najmanje:
- jedan specijalist ginekologije s užom specijalizacijom iz humane reprodukcije ili
specijalist s užom specijalizacijom endokrinologije,
- jedan magistar biologije,
- jedan magistar prava,
- jedan predstavnik udruga građana s područja humane reprodukcije.

Znači kod homologne oplodnje (vlastite stanice) ne bio se išlo pred povjerenstvo, već je samo potrebno da vas je doktor obavijestio o svim mogućnostima i posljedicama postupka, a vi morate potpisati pristanak na postupak. Time ćete potvrditi da ste upoznati sa svime... (čl.9)
Ja sam već pitala MM jel pristaje ići na postupak   :Grin:  
Pred povjerenstvo bi trebli ići samo oni koji oni na heterolognu oplodnju (darivane stanice). Ako ja to dobro interpretiram, a vjerujem da da
Povjerenstvo će biti izglasano u roku 30 dana od stupanja zakona na snagu
U prijelaznim odredbama također piše da će se oblici potvrda i sličnih dokumenata formalizirati u roku od 3 mjeseca od donošenja zakona, a druge propise vezane za zakon ministar će donijeti unutar 6 mjeseci... ima još prostora za manipulaciju

----------


## necija mama

> Mislim da ne mozemo dobiti odgovore na ova pitanja dok ne izade konacan tekst zakona i pravilnik o provedbi. Sigurna sam da ce se i u praksi pojaviti masu problema jer je zakon pisan tako da samo zabranjuje i kaznjava bez da daje upute sta poduzeti u slucajevima koji se javljaju u svakodnevnoj praksi. Zato sam i predlozila da imamo ljude koji ce pratiti provedbu zakona i traziti odgovore na sva ova pitanja. Morat cemo sjediti za vratom i ministarstvu i hhzo-u za sve nedoumice kojih ce biti too much.


xxx

----------


## pino

Sto se tice prigovora savjesti - u talijanskom zakonu taj clanak glasi:

Clanak 16. (Prigovor savjesti)

1. Zdravstveni i nezdravstveni radnici u MPO mogu izbjeci sudjelovanje u MPO ako dostave prigovor savjesti svom nadredjenom *unutar 3 mjeseca od donosenja ovog zakona.*

2. Prigovor moze biti povucen ili podnesen nakon termina u stavku 1, ali *pocinje tek mjesec dana nakon podnosenja.*

3. *Prigovor savjesti odnosi se specificno na djela direktno povezana s MPO a ne na djela prije ili poslije postupka*

----------


## darci

9. kada će biti objavljeni pravilnici i postupovnici vezano za zakon o MO? kada će stupiti na snagu? što će se dešavati u međuvremenu, da li će biti onemogućeni postupci MPO? 

10. kada će bolnice, centri, poliklinike biti akreditirane?

11. da li će HZZO ili ministarstvo platiti za novu opremu i edukaciju potrebnu po novom zakonu o MO za zamrzavanje j.s., barem za državne centre i bolnice?

12. ukoliko neće biti moguće ostvariti zakonom zajamčeno pravo zamrzavanja jajne stanice  u državnom MPO centru (VV, Petrova, KBO, itd...) hoće li HZZO refundirati troškove postupka u privatnim centrima (domaćim ili inozemnim) koji imaju takvu tehnologiju? kolika su sredstva za to osigurana proračunom za 2009 i 2010.

13. da li će i budući roditelji koji dobivaju djecu seksualnim činom, a nedaj bože da još nisu u braku, morati prolaziti povjerenstva koja će odlučivati o podobnosti za roditeljstvo?

14. koji će biti kriteriji koje će povjerenstva gledati kod postupka odobravanja paru da ide u MPO postupak? da li će biti relevantan broj prethodnih neuspješnih postupaka (s obzirom na komentar g.Golema u Korneru HTV-a na par koji je bio u 11 neuspješnih postupaka do sada, da to nema smisla i da se to ne može dozvoliti)?  koji je relevantan broj seksualnih odnosa i/ili postupaka MPO da se nekome "dozvoli" imati djecu kojom god metodom (MPO ili spontano)?

----------


## lisa84

> Ali kod nas neplodnost nije definirana kao bolest, barem ne službeno koliko ja znam. Ili možda je u međuvremenu  :?


Ma definiraju je kako im kad paše.  :/ 

Priznaju oni da je neplodnost bolest, ali MPO ne smatraju načinom liječenja - jer čovjek i dalje ostaje neplodan.
Time izbjegavaju odgovornost za ograničavanje liječenja pacijenta.

Dakle, dijaliza isto nije način liječenja, jer bez transplatacije bubrega čovjek nije zdrav. Ali činjenica je da produžuje ljudski život. Kao što ga i MPO stvara.

----------


## aenea

> Sto se tice prigovora savjesti - u talijanskom zakonu taj clanak glasi:
> 
> Clanak 16. (Prigovor savjesti)
> 
> 1. Zdravstveni i nezdravstveni radnici u MPO mogu izbjeci sudjelovanje u MPO ako dostave prigovor savjesti svom nadredjenom *unutar 3 mjeseca od donosenja ovog zakona.*
> 
> 2. Prigovor moze biti povucen ili podnesen nakon termina u stavku 1, ali *pocinje tek mjesec dana nakon podnosenja.*
> 
> 3. *Prigovor savjesti odnosi se specificno na djela direktno povezana s MPO a ne na djela prije ili poslije postupka*


Pa Talijani su ga dobro obradili. A mi, kao mi, ostavili prostora za manipulacije kolko te volja :/

----------


## Mali Mimi

10. Da li će se uopće primjenjivati zamrzavanje embrija kod nepredviđenih situacija (hiperstimulacije...)?

----------


## Mali Mimi

14. koji će biti kriteriji koje će povjerenstva gledati kod postupka odobravanja paru da ide u MPO postupak? da li će biti relevantan broj prethodnih neuspješnih postupaka (s obzirom na komentar g.Golema u Korneru HTV-a na par koji je bio u 11 neuspješnih postupaka do sada, da to nema smisla i da se to ne može dozvoliti)?  koji je relevantan broj seksualnih odnosa i/ili postupaka MPO da se nekome "dozvoli" imati djecu kojom god metodom (MPO ili spontano)?[/quote]

da se nadovežem na ovo pitanje

15.Da li će parovi prolaziti kroz povjerenstvo svaki put, čak kad budu i plaćali postupke iz svog džepa?

----------


## Suncem.m.

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  I što ukoliko u toku samog postupka dođe do nekih komplikacija pa nam život treba spašavati liječnik koji je pripadnik Jehovinih svjedoka, a kojem vjera brani transfuziju krvi npr? Legalno iskrvarimo?
> 
> 
> Jehovinim svjedocima vjera brani da ONI prime transfuziju krvnih derivata i to potpišu u obliku informiranog (ne)pristanka,a ne da pacijentu ne omoguće transfuziju ukoliko je ona potrebna


ja bi preformulirala ali ovaj stil pitanja treba postavit


Što kada mi moj odabrani ginekolog uz priziv savjesti odbije dati ljekove?

(da li stoji još onaj sistem da ginekolog mora platiti ljekove pa čeka lovu od hzzo. jer ako da, onda to otvara puno prostora za manipulaciju - da ne kreditiraju lječenje imaju prigovor savjesti)

za sve ev tipfelere obratite se mome sinu koji se doslovno penje po meni

----------


## Suncem.m.

ma mislim da kod nas niti jedan mpo stručnjak neće povlačit savjest.
ali soc. ginekolozi hoće, tu je problem

----------


## Shanti

> Vezano za pitanje br. 7
> Članak 16.
> Postupak medicinske oplodnje obavlja se na prijedlog liječnika specijalista
> ginekologije ili liječnika s užom specijalizacijom endokrinologije ili liječnika genetičara.
> Za provođenje svakog postupka heterologne oplodnje potrebna je suglasnost
> Povjerenstva za medicinsku oplodnju zdravstvene ustanove (u daljnjem tekstu: Povjerenstvo).
> Povjerenstvo čini pet članova, od kojih je najmanje:
> - jedan specijalist ginekologije s užom specijalizacijom iz humane reprodukcije ili
> specijalist s užom specijalizacijom endokrinologije,
> ...


Koje udruge građana bi, osim Rode i Bete, mogle imati svojeg predstavnika/cu u ovom povjerenstvu? (nadam se da Grozd nije registriran i za aktivnosti na ovom planu  :/ )

----------


## aenea

Suncem.m. o tome ja i vrištim cijelo vrijeme..odbit će nas vrlo mali broj radi moralnih, etičkih i vjerskih uvjerenja, a veeeeeliki broj bi nas mogao odbijati radi financijske strane :/ Oni koji su specijalizirali MPO ne bi valjda ni specijalizirali to da imaju takve dvojbe pa se toga ni najmanje ne bojim.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Suncem.m. o tome ja i vrištim cijelo vrijeme..odbit će nas vrlo mali broj radi moralnih, etičkih i vjerskih uvjerenja, a veeeeeliki broj bi nas mogao odbijati radi financijske strane :/ Oni koji su specijalizirali MPO ne bi valjda ni specijalizirali to da imaju takve dvojbe pa se toga ni najmanje ne bojim.


Da toga je i mene strah moj ginekolog jedva čeka tako nešto da se može izvući na priziv savjesti, a što je najžalosnije nitko drugi ne želi ni primati nove pacijente čim čuju da mi treba MPO, probala već ja, jer prošle godine nije htio naručivati ljekove :/

----------


## aenea

Tako je. I onda dolazimo do svega par liječnika koji će biti voljni propisivati nam - i u kojoj će se oni poziciji naći? Neće imati 20 pacijenata u MPO nego 200..jer će samo oni htjeti propisivati lijekove (a financiraju ih iz vlastitog džepa pa čekaju refundiranje) i uputnice..dakle..slom sustava. :/

----------


## marči

> Evo kopiram Suncem.m: 
> 
> 
> 1. Kojim čl je definiran broj postupaka i šta taj broj postupaka podrazumjeva (inseminacije? prirodne postupke? određenu količinu ljekova?)
> 
> Nastavite dalje, koja vas pitanja zanimaju?



na ovo moram hitno odgovoriti jer je i tu pokušaj umatanja zakona u celofan, neuspio-ili su samo neznalice...

dakle, BROJ POSTUPAKA SE NE DEFINIRA ZAKONOM (kao što je M. rekao) VEĆ GA PROPISUJE HZZO!

----------


## mamma san

> pino prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo kopiram Suncem.m: 
> 
> 
> 1. Kojim čl je definiran broj postupaka i šta taj broj postupaka podrazumjeva (inseminacije? prirodne postupke? određenu količinu ljekova?)
> 
> Nastavite dalje, koja vas pitanja zanimaju?
> ...


samo završila rečenicu od marči.   :Smile:

----------


## wewa

Mislim da je pitanje 1 upravo tako formulirano jer ZNAMO da zakon to ne definira. Pa nek to onda naglas i kazu.

----------


## uporna

16. obzirom da se navodi povećanje broja postupaka i delimitiranje godina ali to ne određuje zakon već pravilnik HZZO-a, mislim da bi trebalo inzistirati da se to obuhvati zakonom kao i da se zakonom obuhvati da sukladno tom povećanju sve državne klinike imaju neograničen broj postupaka koji smiju raditi (znači da se ne smije dogoditi da se pravilnicima HZZO-a ograniči i broj postupaka i limitiraju godine i smanjuju brojevi postupaka u bolnicama)

17. nadovezuje se na ovo 16. da se zakonom definira da paru mora biti omogućen minimalno 1 stimulirani postupak godišnje a ne da se dogodi da čeka po 2-3 godine na red

18. vezano za Golemovu tvrdnju da je nedopustivo 11 pokušaja stimulacije trebalo bi zahtjevati propisanu proceduru pretraga prije nego se uopće napravi 1. postupak (konkretno to znači da se na oba partnera treba napraviti kompletna obrada: za muškarce - spermiogram i to detaljni tipa kao na VV, za ženu obavezno: - spolni hormoni, hormoni i antitijela štitnjače, koagulacija obavezno i dio onih imunoloških pretraga). Ovo pišem zato što se meni radio posutpak bez dobrog dijela pretraga - pišem iz vlastitog iskustva. A izganjati pretrage tipa koagulacija i imunologija je nepisano pravilo nakon 3 spontana - to bi trebalo biti nakon 3 neuspješna embriotransfera ili najbolje prije ikakvog početka.

----------


## wewa

Uporna, dotakla si jednu vrlo zanimljivu temu, a to je da na nasim prostorima, koliko je meni poznato, ne postoji jasan hodogram u lijecenju neplodnosti!

Pomislite samo na silne klomifene koji se zenama daju a da partner nije uradio obicni spermiogram, o hormonalnom statusu i brisevima da i ne pricam.

Dakle, bez obzira na zakon, ako se budu donosili provedbeni akti, ovo je fantasticna prilika da se u svijet MPO uvede reda - ne impliciram da vlada nered, hvala Bogu savjesnih ljekara ima, ali je cinjenica i da parovi gube strasno mnogo vremena u praznom hodu... a onda nas pitaju: sta ste cekali!

----------


## Natalina

19. S obzirom da novi zakon medicinsku oplodnju definira kao svaki  medicinski postupak kod kojeg se omogućava spajanje ženske i muške spolne stanice u svrhu ostvarivanja trudnoće na način drukčiji od snošaja da li to odnosi i na AIH?
Do sada sam bila na 4 postupka (2xAIH, 1xklomifen. ivf, 1x stimulirani ivf) koliko još postupaka imam pravo obaviti po novom zakonu?

20. Ako se u postupku ne dobije ni jedna jajna stanica da li se i taj postupak računa?

----------


## Natalina

Gđa Dubravka Hrabar, predstojnica Katedre za obiteljsko pravo na zagrebačkom Pravnom fakultetu izjavila je slijedeće: 



> Reproduktivno pravo, odnosno roditeljstvo, nije zaštićeno ni Ustavom ni međunarodnim dokumentima, pa se ni ne može tražiti zaštita Ustavnog suda. Uz to, Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji nije zakon o liječenju neplodnosti, njime se ne regulira pravo na liječenje i medicinsku pomoć, nego je samo zamjena za prirodnu mogućnost oplodnje. Zakon ne govori o pravu na liječenje, pa samim time ne može biti ni osporavan po toj osnovi', poručuje Hrabar.


Nije mi jasno ovo da je medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja zamjena za prirodnu mogućnost oplodnje!? 
Kako MPO može biti zamjena za nešto što prirodno nije moguće?
Recimo za nas, kao par, MPO nije nikakva zamjena. Za nas je MPO jedna i jedina mogućnost da ostvarimo roditeljstvo (osim naravno posvojenja koje nam recimo iz osobnih razloga nije prihvatljivo).
Mi nemamo mogućnost izbora, imam samo jednu jedinu mogućnost-MPO! Kako se u tom kontekstu može govoriti da je jedno zamjena za drugo?

Na primjeru bubrega i dijalize; ako je dijaliza zamjena za transplantaciju bubrega onda je po njima ovo zakon o dijalizi? Što se u biti regulira ovim zakonom ako ne pravo na liječenje i medicinsku pomoć?

----------


## lisa84

> 19.
> Do sada sam bila na 4 postupka (2xAIH, 1xklomifen. ivf, 1x stimulirani ivf) koliko još postupaka imam pravo obaviti po novom zakonu?
> 
> 20. Ako se u postupku ne dobije ni jedna jajna stanica da li se i taj postupak računa?


19. Pa do sada su se u broj postupaka računali samo stimulirani postupci, valjda je i sada to slučaj.

20. Mislim da da... Stimulacija je provedena, lijekovi potrošeni...  :/

----------


## lisa84

> 14. koji će biti kriteriji koje će povjerenstva gledati kod postupka odobravanja paru da ide u MPO postupak? da li će biti relevantan broj prethodnih neuspješnih postupaka (s obzirom na komentar g.Golema u Korneru HTV-a na par koji je bio u 11 neuspješnih postupaka do sada, da to nema smisla i da se to ne može dozvoliti)?  koji je relevantan broj seksualnih odnosa i/ili postupaka MPO da se nekome "dozvoli" imati djecu kojom god metodom (MPO ili spontano)?


Golem nije shvatio o čemu se priča pa je zato ovo reko. Radilo se o ukupno 11 neuspješnih pokušaja, a on je shvatio da su svi bili stimulirani - brdo hormona, ovo, ono...
A nisu, u tih 11 uključeni su i prirodnjaci.

----------


## aenea

Shvatio je on jako dobro o čemu se priča. Ali je manipulatorčina svjetske vrste. Skroz je on svjestan svega. I da ga Karmen pita za jajne stanice, a on da priča o broju vraćenih embrija. Sve on zna i vrlo svjesno izvrće činjenice i govori poluistine ili se pravi glup pa kao ne shvaća. Nema argumente pa mu je ostalo ili priznati poraz ili se ponašati upravo kako se ponaša. Fuj.

----------


## Suncem.m.

> gričanka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Odslušala sam emisiju i odlična je bila.
> *Ksena*  Super pitanje,( *ima li hrvatska tehničke mogućnosti za zamrzavanje JS, ako ne- koliko će to koštati porezne obveznike, ima li vlada taj novac u vrijeme recesije?*) Za one koji nisu slušali emisiju, evo odgovora muljatora, od riječi do riječi:  
> *"ovako, postoje mogućnosti, s time da će, postoji privatni sektor, postoji javni sektor, ono što smo mi rekli,mi smo rekli da ćemo akreditirati te ustanove, da će te ustanove imati standarde i da će se to onda moći i kao takvo i provoditi. Standardi prostora opreme i kadrova  to je minimum kvalitete za provođenje ovakvih postupaka."* 
> Iz ovog odgovora (ako se može tako nazvati, jer zbrda-zdola i ništa nije odgovorio) ja vidim da je MPO u Hrvatskoj žrtvovan recesiji i rebalansom sigurno nisu za MPO odvojili novce -osim što su za rad Nacionalnog povjerenstva za medicinsku oplodnju osigurana sredstva u 2009.godini u iznosu od 100.000,00 kuna.(piše u stavku III prijedloga Zakona)
> Dakle kad će MPO po novom Zakonu zaživjeti, ne zna se. Jer potrebno je više godina dok se osnuje povjerenstvo, pa akreditiranje ustanova, pa nabava opreme, pa kadrovi........ očito misle da tada recesije više neće biti!
> *Dr. Kniewald* je također bio odličan i siguran u govoru, a koliko me sjećanje služi bio je prvi od struke koji je javno u medijima zajedno sa suprugom progovorio o nebulozama Zakona i još uvijek se trudi! Ima li netko njihov mail?
> ...


Evo kopiram i ovdje jer pitanje br 2 mi se čini jako važno.
Osim ako ja ne griješim i ovi postojeći krioprezervatori ili ti ga naši popularni "frižideri" mogu biti korišteni u svrhu zamrzavanja JS:

----------


## darci

> Shvatio je on jako dobro o čemu se priča. Ali je manipulatorčina svjetske vrste. Skroz je on svjestan svega. I da ga Karmen pita za jajne stanice, a on da priča o broju vraćenih embrija. Sve on zna i vrlo svjesno izvrće činjenice i govori poluistine ili se pravi glup pa kao ne shvaća. Nema argumente pa mu je ostalo ili priznati poraz ili se ponašati upravo kako se ponaša. Fuj.


*X*

shvatio je on to jako dobro, a svi znamo kroz što je sve naša tikica69 prošla  :Kiss:   (oni koji ne znaju to je ona bila u prilogu), a isto tako znamo i parove koji su uspjeli i iz puno većeg broja postupaka - pa tko bi im zabranio (osim Milinovića i Golema) da idu na postupke kad su dočekali najveću sreću na kraju.

----------


## ksena28

> Osim ako ja ne griješim i ovi postojeći krioprezervatori ili ti ga naši popularni "frižideri" mogu biti korišteni u svrhu zamrzavanja JS:


mislim da je dr Kniewald na poslije prosvjeda rekao da to nije isto!

----------


## pino

Moze netko skupiti sva pitanja u jednom postu? pliz...

----------


## uporna

Pa na današnji upit na radiu lijepo Golem reče  da ima privatni i javni sektor i bla, bla, bla....

U svakom slučaju činjenica je da ovim zakonom oni žele napraviti veliku stvar za državu i regulirati nešto što nitko nije imao do sada hrabrosti i ujedno omogućiti zatvaranje poglavlja. (smajlićkojipovraća)
Naravno uvažili su sve primjedbe koje je kler imao na zakon iz 2004. (smajlićkojisemoli)
Prate nove trendove pa eto i nova studija iz Toronta je uvršena u zakon prije nego je i javno objavljena. Napredni su nema šta. (smajlićkojiistražuježivotusvemiru)
I da država ima stručnjake, naravno da će se omogućiti oprema (ne reče samo da li je rok 2050. ili nema roka). 
Ma kako mi ne kužimo koliko nam oni dobro žele.
Baš smo nerazumni   :Rolling Eyes:  

Najvažnija stavka je da će se ovim zakonom uštediti novci. Pravilnici HZZO-a su ti koji nama diktiraju jako puno toga a obzirom da je državna blagajna prazna i pitanje je uopće da li će biti isplaćene plaće i mirovine na jesen, ovaj zakon je bio idealan da se uštedi na postupcima.
Naime nastat će zbrka oko provođenja zakona pa dok se sve ne regulira klinike neće smjeti ništa niti raditi. 
Čini mi se da je negdje pisalo da se broj postupaka smanjio na 1500 godišnje i sad ako se to pomnoži sa cca 15.000 kn koliko bolnici biva plaćeno za postupke dolazimo do cifre od 22,5 mil.kn + lijekovi za tih 1500 postupaka to je 9 mil.kn što je ukupno ne tako zanemarivih 31,5 mil.kn.
Znači u okviru zakona se lijepo da prišparati.
Sami znate kako se u bolnicama dugo čeka na razne pretrage i preglede i to spada u vid uštede jer bolnice i za druge vrste pretraga dobivaju ograničeni broj postupaka.

Eto ministar će doprinjeti šparanju u svom ministarstvu na uštrb pacijenata.

----------


## taca70

Ja vec odradujem svoj zadatak   :Smile:  

1,Kojim čl je definiran broj postupaka i šta taj broj postupaka podrazumjeva (inseminacije? prirodne postupke? određenu količinu ljekova?) 

2. Da li su naše klinike koje su do sada pohranjivale embrije u mogućnosti vršiti pohranu i smrzavanje stanica - sa postojećom opremom (pa makar sa tim mizernim postotkom uspjeha odmrzavanja). U kojim tocno klinikama ce to biti moguce? 

3. Da li su naši biolozi sposobni za tu vrstu pohrane ( ciljam na to da li je potrebna posebna obuka ili nešto u tom stilu) 

4. Kako ce se dokazivati bracna/vanbracna zajednica u praksi? 

5. Da li ce nesto poskupiti, sto i koliko? (npr. ako ce biti zamrzavanja jajnih stanica, treba radit ICSI na odmrznutima, sto je skuplje; mediji za zamrzavanje j.s. su jako skupi jer su eksperimentalni) 

6. Sto ce biti ako imam 3 odlicna embrija 3. dan a ne zelim riskirat trojke? Hoce li onaj treci biti bacen?
7. Imam 4 smrzlića i čekam FET na jesen. Da li moram na povjerenstvo i u slučaju da oni procjene da ja nisam spremna za dijete/djecu hoće li baciti moje smrzliće?
8. Što ako se primarni ginekolog pozove na članak 38. i iz svojih "moralnih, etičkih i vjerskih" (čitaj - nedostatka novca) uvjerenja nam odbije lijekove i uputnice? I što ukoliko u toku samog postupka dođe do nekih komplikacija pa nam život treba spašavati liječnik koji je pripadnik Jehovinih svjedoka, a kojem vjera brani transfuziju krvi npr? Legalno iskrvarimo?
9. kada će biti objavljeni pravilnici i postupovnici vezano za zakon o MO? kada će stupiti na snagu? što će se dešavati u međuvremenu, da li će biti onemogućeni postupci MPO? 

10. kada će bolnice, centri, poliklinike biti akreditirane? 

11. da li će HZZO ili ministarstvo platiti za novu opremu i edukaciju potrebnu po novom zakonu o MO za zamrzavanje j.s., barem za državne centre i bolnice? 

12. ukoliko neće biti moguće ostvariti zakonom zajamčeno pravo zamrzavanja jajne stanice u državnom MPO centru (VV, Petrova, KBO, itd...) hoće li HZZO refundirati troškove postupka u privatnim centrima (domaćim ili inozemnim) koji imaju takvu tehnologiju? kolika su sredstva za to osigurana proračunom za 2009 i 2010. 

13. da li će i budući roditelji koji dobivaju djecu seksualnim činom, a nedaj bože da još nisu u braku, morati prolaziti povjerenstva koja će odlučivati o podobnosti za roditeljstvo? 

14. koji će biti kriteriji koje će povjerenstva gledati kod postupka odobravanja paru da ide u MPO postupak? da li će biti relevantan broj prethodnih neuspješnih postupaka (s obzirom na komentar g.Golema u Korneru HTV-a na par koji je bio u 11 neuspješnih postupaka do sada, da to nema smisla i da se to ne može dozvoliti)? koji je relevantan broj seksualnih odnosa i/ili postupaka MPO da se nekome "dozvoli" imati djecu kojom god metodom (MPO ili spontano)?

15.Da li će parovi prolaziti kroz povjerenstvo svaki put, čak kad budu i plaćali postupke iz svog džepa?
16. obzirom da se navodi povećanje broja postupaka i delimitiranje godina ali to ne određuje zakon već pravilnik HZZO-a, mislim da bi trebalo inzistirati da se to obuhvati zakonom kao i da se zakonom obuhvati da sukladno tom povećanju sve državne klinike imaju neograničen broj postupaka koji smiju raditi (znači da se ne smije dogoditi da se pravilnicima HZZO-a ograniči i broj postupaka i limitiraju godine i smanjuju brojevi postupaka u bolnicama) 

17. nadovezuje se na ovo 16. da se zakonom definira da paru mora biti omogućen minimalno 1 stimulirani postupak godišnje a ne da se dogodi da čeka po 2-3 godine na red 

18. vezano za Golemovu tvrdnju da je nedopustivo 11 pokušaja stimulacije trebalo bi zahtjevati propisanu proceduru pretraga prije nego se uopće napravi 1. postupak (konkretno to znači da se na oba partnera treba napraviti kompletna obrada: za muškarce - spermiogram i to detaljni tipa kao na VV, za ženu obavezno: - spolni hormoni, hormoni i antitijela štitnjače, koagulacija obavezno i dio onih imunoloških pretraga). Ovo pišem zato što se meni radio posutpak bez dobrog dijela pretraga - pišem iz vlastitog iskustva. A izganjati pretrage tipa koagulacija i imunologija je nepisano pravilo nakon 3 spontana - to bi trebalo biti nakon 3 neuspješna embriotransfera ili najbolje prije ikakvog početka.

19. S obzirom da novi zakon medicinsku oplodnju definira kao svaki medicinski postupak kod kojeg se omogućava spajanje ženske i muške spolne stanice u svrhu ostvarivanja trudnoće na način drukčiji od snošaja da li to odnosi i na AIH? 
Do sada sam bila na 4 postupka (2xAIH, 1xklomifen. ivf, 1x stimulirani ivf) koliko još postupaka imam pravo obaviti po novom zakonu? 

20. Ako se u postupku ne dobije ni jedna jajna stanica da li se i taj postupak računa?

----------


## Lorien

> Gđa Dubravka Hrabar, predstojnica Katedre za obiteljsko pravo na zagrebačkom Pravnom fakultetu izjavila je slijedeće: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Reproduktivno pravo, odnosno roditeljstvo, nije zaštićeno ni Ustavom ni međunarodnim dokumentima, pa se ni ne može tražiti zaštita Ustavnog suda. Uz to, Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji nije zakon o liječenju neplodnosti, njime se ne regulira pravo na liječenje i medicinsku pomoć, nego je samo zamjena za prirodnu mogućnost oplodnje. Zakon ne govori o pravu na liječenje, pa samim time ne može biti ni osporavan po toj osnovi', poručuje Hrabar.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Ne mogu vjerovati da je ovo izjavila. No cure morate shvatiti jednu stvar. Profesori na Pravnom fakultetu (čast iznimkama koji su divni) u većini slučajeva su teoretičari zabijeni u knjige i nemaju nikakve veze sa stvarnošću. I u praksi bi se teško snašli. No kao profesori imaju nekakav kredibilitet i time nam čine veliku štetu ovakvim suludim izjavama.

----------


## Natalina

Je, je, evo link:
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...lodnju-od.html

Ja se taki i bojim jer oni bi mogli branit zakon na sudu!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Preskočila si ono moje pitanje bar nigde ne vidim

Dali će se uopće primjenjivati zamrzavanje embrija u slučaju nepredviđenih situacija kod žene?
 i još jedno vezano za izjave Hrabrice i Golema:
Ako MPO ne spada u lječenje neplodnosti jer kako kaže Golem žena kad rodi i dalje je neplodna, da li po tom slijedu i dijaliza bubrega ne spada u lječenje jer ukoliko se ukine čovijek je i dalje bolestan

----------


## aenea

> Je, je, evo link:
> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...lodnju-od.html
> 
> Ja se taki i bojim jer oni bi mogli branit zakon na sudu!


Mislim da je lik sa katedre za Ustavno pravo rekao da zakon treba pasti..ne mogu naći članak..znam da se spominje on, još jedan lik i Puhovski..

----------


## Natalina

Razmišljam....
Novi zakon u praksi znači da od dvije osnovne vrste izvantjelesne oplodnje; 1. klasični postupak izvantjelesne oplodnje - IVF i 2. mikrofertilizacija ICSI preostaje nam samo jedna i to ICSI! 

Bit stimulacije je dobivanje više js i prepuštanje prirodi da sama odredi koja će se oploditi, a koja ne. Međutim, novim zakonom koji dopušta oplodnju samo 3 jajne stanice svi će ići na ICSI što predstavlja veće silovanje prirode i igranje Boga kod parova za koje nije potrebno ići na ovu metodu. 

Svi govore neće biti zamrzavanja, neće biti donacija, ali neće biti ni klasičnog IVF-a...

----------


## lisa84

Ne kužim zašto ne bi bilo klasičnog IVF-a?

Pa odabir metode (IVF/ICSI) ovisi o kvaliteti spermiograma, a ne o broju JS koje se kane oploditi... Ili...?  :?

----------


## Natalina

Tko će riskirati s 3 js pa da se ni jedna ne oplodi klasičnim ivf-om?
Recimo u mom slučaju od dobivenih 7js oplodilo se samo dvije. Dakle, velika vjerojatnost je da mi se od samo 3 puktirane js ne oplodi ni jedna ili kolika je vjerojatnost da se upravo u te 3 punktirane nađu baš ove dvije koje su se oplodile!?  
Klasični IVF ovisi i o kvaliteti js i o kvaliteti spermiograma, ali i najkvalitetnija js i savršen spermiogram još uvjek u klasičnom ivf-u ne garantiraju oplodnju odnosno da će se stanice 100% oploditi.

...i sam dr. Radončić kaže:



> ...kako stvari stoje, s 3 JS uglavnom će se primarno raditi ICSI jer je stupanj oplodnje viši ...

----------


## Natalina

U klasičnom ivf rijetko se oplode baš sve js. Kad sam pitala svog mpo dr. kako to da se od mojih 7js oplodile samo 2 i zašto se ipak nije išlo na icsi objašnjavao mi je da klasični ivf  prirodnija metoda i manje je invazivna. Na taj način se pušta prirodi da odredi koje će se stanice oploditi, a koje ne. One koje se ne oplodile najvjerojatnije ni nisu imale predispozicije za dalje. Kao, koliko toliko, još uvijek se sve nastoji  prepustiti prirodi .
Na Icsi se ide primarno u slučajevima lošeg spermiograma jer je velika vjerojatnost da ne bi bilo oplođenih stanica. Ovom metodom se oplodi više stanica, ali ova metoda je „nasilnija“ (ne znam koju dr. riječ bi upotrijebila) jer se oplođuju i one js koje se u prirodi možda ne bi oplodile. 
Po novom zakonu samo se 3 js mogu izložiti oplodnji i time je rizik da se ni jedna neće oploditi puno veći zato će se ići uglavnom na icsi.

----------


## Natalina

Po meni je time novi zakon više na strani umjetnog gdje se upravo čovjek (dr. i biolozi) mora igrati Boga i birati koje js oploditi i koje ne, nego što je na strani prirode i Boga.

----------


## gričanka

> Najvažnija stavka je da će se ovim zakonom uštediti novci. Pravilnici HZZO-a su ti koji nama diktiraju jako puno toga a obzirom da je državna blagajna prazna i pitanje je uopće da li će biti isplaćene plaće i mirovine na jesen, ovaj zakon je bio idealan da se uštedi na postupcima.
> Naime nastat će zbrka oko provođenja zakona pa dok se sve ne regulira klinike neće smjeti ništa niti raditi. 
> Čini mi se da je negdje pisalo da se broj postupaka smanjio na 1500 godišnje i sad ako se to pomnoži sa cca 15.000 kn koliko bolnici biva plaćeno za postupke dolazimo do cifre od 22,5 mil.kn + lijekovi za tih 1500 postupaka to je 9 mil.kn što je ukupno ne tako zanemarivih 31,5 mil.kn.
> Znači u okviru zakona se lijepo da prišparati.
> Sami znate kako se u bolnicama dugo čeka na razne pretrage i preglede i to spada u vid uštede jer bolnice i za druge vrste pretraga dobivaju ograničeni broj postupaka.
> 
> *Eto ministar će doprinjeti šparanju u svom ministarstvu na uštrb pacijenata*.


*Uporna* potpisujem cijeli tvoj post, a izdvojila sam srž cijele ove situacije. Ja to trubim svima cijelo vrijeme: ministar je te novce već prišparao, jer financijsko ograničenje već godinama prati sve klinike u Zagrebu, a u situaciji kada državna blagajna nema za mirovine i plaće sigurno su posegnuli u MPO kasu (koliko god siromašna bila) jer dok se svi tehnički i kadrovski aspekti  provođenja MPOa u novim zakonskim okvirima reguliraju, MPO se neće ni provoditi.
Mislim da nije definiran broj pokušaja upravo s tog razloga da ministarstvo ima putem limita od strane HZZOa manevarskog prostora u pogledu financija. Ako se broj postupaka ne definira Zakonom već pravilnikom HZZOa zašto onda Mili Dado (  :Sick:    opetovano izgovara broj 6. umjesto da obznani puku kako će to urediti pravilnikom HZZOa. 
Znaći treba donijeti i novi pravilni,  tj... nakon nekog vremena... a za neke (vladu) vrijeme je novac, a nama.... nama je vrijeme život!!!

----------


## aenea

možda jer bi priznao da je taj broj podložan promjeni, a ovako nas prikazuje luđacima kojima je on, milostivo, eto, odobrio zakonom 6 umjesto 3 postupka, a mi se bunimo..al da im je primarni cilj štednja - to sigurno.

----------


## Suncem.m.

Ne znam di da postavim ovo pitanje i je li ga netko već postavio

Kažu da je prilikom stvaranja ovog zakona konzultirana struka ali da ne smiju (odnosno ne žele) kazati ko je sve bio u tom odboru (ili kakolisetovećzove).
Da li smije taj podatak biti tajan. I je li uopće tajan ili imamo popis ljudi koji su sudjelovali ?

----------


## pino

Evo popisujem i razvrstavam pitanja i pokusavam dati odgovore:

*Kada će biti objavljeni pravilnici i postupovnici vezano za zakon o MO? kada će stupiti na snagu?* 
Povjerenstvo u roku od 30 dana, tj. do 1.9.2009., obrasci za davanje pristanka na postupke do 1.11.2009, Pravilnik ministarstva do 1.2.2010. 

*što će se dešavati u međuvremenu, da li će biti onemogućeni postupci MPO?*  
Po zakonu, postupci se moraju vršiti u ovlaštenim ustanovama. Ustanova mora podnijeti zahtjev ministarstvu za ovlaštenje, koje ga daje na temelju mišljenja Povjerenstva i nadležne komore.  Prije izdavanja ovlaštenja već postojećim ustanovama, ne vidim kako se postupci mogu provoditi. Za izdavanje ovlastenja ustanove ce morati imati uvjete " s obzirom na prostor, stručne radnike, medicinsko-tehničku opremu, sustav kvalitete i druge uvjete" a ti uvjeti za izdavanje ovlastenja bit ce propisani pravilnikom koji ne mora biti donesen sve do 1.2.2010. 

*Kada će bolnice, centri, poliklinike biti akreditirane?*
Nigdje ne piše u zakonu do kada se ministarstvo mora izjasniti. U biti, tu se itekako otvaraju vrata ucjeni recimo privatnih poliklinika, ciji zahtjevi se teoretski mogu razvlaciti unedogled. U svakom slucaju ne vidim kako se uopce moze dobiti ovlastenje prije nego sto se donese Pravilnik ministarstva, buduci da su uvjeti za ovlastenje nabrojani u njemu.

----------


## pino

*Pitanja o zamrzavanju i tehničkim/financijskim aspektima zamrzavanja:*

Prvo da kazem koje je iskustvo iz Italije (ovo je iz izvjestaja ministarstva zdravstva tj. MPO registra za 2007. godinu, 3 godine nakon stupanja njihovog zakona na snagu): 

- Samo 4 klinike od njih 342 su provodile rutinsko zamrzavanje j.s.
- samo 20% ciklusa ima j.s. za zamrzavanje jer se cilja na sto manji broj j.s. po postupku bas zato da se izbjegne zamrzavanje
- postotak ciklusa sa smrznutim j.s. je bio 7% ukupnih postupaka; 92% postupaka su bili stimulirani svjezi IVF/ICSI ciklusi
- u 78% postupaka se je radio ICSI
- u postupcima se dobilo u prosjeku 6.6 j.s., 0.8 se smrznulo, 2.5 se vratilo zeni kao embriji, 3.3 su se BACILE U SMECE

Sad, opcenito ono sto se zna o zamrzavanju (za ovo nisam previse sigurna i bilo bi dobro kad bi mogli pitati bas embriologa):
- osnovna tehnologija za vitrifikaciju j.s. i blastocista postoji u HR
- medjutim, metode vitrifikacije j.s. jos uvijek nisu standardizirane u svijetu, sto znaci da tehnicki kadar niti ne moze proci neku obuku jer obuka ne postoji, to su sve eksperimentalni protokoli (tu mislim na koncentracije antifreeza i slicno)
- ono sto bi trebalo tocno istraziti je koliko kostaju mediji (tj. kemikalije) koji se koriste kod vitrifikacije j.s. jer o tome ovisi da li ce to prakticki zaziviti u HR ili ne

Dakle, *najvjerojatnije bar u prvo vrijeme, nece biti nikakvog zamrzavanja j.s.* (ako nista drugo, zato sto treba naruciti medije)


*pitanja su bila*:

2. Da li su naše klinike koje su do sada pohranjivale embrije u mogućnosti vršiti pohranu i smrzavanje stanica - sa postojećom opremom (pa makar sa tim mizernim postotkom uspjeha odmrzavanja). U kojim točno klinikama će to biti moguće? 

3. Da li su naši biolozi sposobni za tu vrstu pohrane (ciljam na to da li je potrebna posebna obuka ili nešto u tom stilu) 

11. da li će HZZO ili ministarstvo platiti za novu opremu i edukaciju potrebnu po novom zakonu o MO za zamrzavanje j.s., barem za državne centre i bolnice? 

12. ukoliko neće biti moguće ostvariti zakonom zajamčeno pravo zamrzavanja jajne stanice u državnom MPO centru (VV, Petrova, KBO, itd...) hoće li HZZO refundirati troškove postupka u privatnim centrima (domaćim ili inozemnim) koji imaju takvu tehnologiju? kolika su sredstva za to osigurana proračunom za 2009 i 2010.

5. Da li će nešto poskupiti, što i koliko? (npr. ako će biti zamrzavanja jajnih stanica, treba radit ICSI na odmrznutima, što je skuplje; mediji za zamrzavanje j.s. su jako skupi jer su eksperimentalni) 

Ukoliko će se zamrzavati spolne stanice, koje točno testove iz Članka 17 treba provesti prije pohrane, ili su ti testovi samo za donirane spolne stanice? Da li se testovi definiraju Pravilnikom Ministarstva?

----------


## pino

pitanja na koje mislim da znam odgovore, a ticu se postupaka

1. *Kojim člankom je definiran broj postupaka i šta taj broj postupaka podrazumjeva (inseminacije? prirodne postupke? određenu količinu ljekova?)* 
Odgovor: Broj postupaka nije definiran ni zakonom ni nijednim drugim pravilnikom. Postoji Pravilnik o utvrđivanju osnovne liste lijekova HZZO-a, koji je izmijenjen 4.8.2009. tako da se pokriva 6 stimuliranih postupaka (znači onih u kojima se koriste Gonali i slični skupi lijekovi), broj koji se eventualnim porodom počinje brojati od početka. Prirodni postupci, oni u kojima se koristi klomifen ili femara, ne ulaze u taj broj. 

7. *Imam 4 smrzlića i čekam FET na jesen. Da li moram na povjerenstvo i u slučaju da oni procjene da ja nisam spremna za dijete/djecu hoće li baciti moje smrzliće?*
Odgovor: Ne treba ići na povjerenstvo osim u slučaju heterologne oplodnje, tj. korištenja doniranih stanica. Međutim, mora se ići na pravno i psihološko savjetovanje prije svakog postupka, a možda će i po novom biti potrebna potvrda i drugog liječnika da je FET potreban. Pravno i psihološko savjetovanje nema mogućnost odbijanja para za postupak, zato ne mogu baciti smrzliće, ali što ako se drugi stručnjak ne složi da je FET neophodan?

15.*Da li će parovi prolaziti kroz povjerenstvo svaki put, čak kad budu i plaćali postupke iz svog džepa?* 
Odgovor: Ne povjerenstvo ako se ne koriste donirane stanice, ali psihološko i pravno savjetovanje da, prije svakog postupka. Tko to plaća – vjerojatno pacijent.

19. *S obzirom da novi zakon medicinsku oplodnju definira kao svaki medicinski postupak kod kojeg se omogućava spajanje ženske i muške spolne stanice u svrhu ostvarivanja trudnoće na način drukčiji od snošaja da li to odnosi i na AIH? 
Do sada sam bila na 4 postupka (2xAIH, 1xklomifen. ivf, 1x stimulirani ivf) koliko još postupaka imam pravo obaviti po novom zakonu?* 
Odgovor: Da, AIH je isto postupak medicinske oplodnje po ovom zakonu, i za njega je potrebno mišljenje drugog liječnika i pravno i psihološko savjetovanje.  Do sad je iskorišten jedan stimulirani postupak, ostaju još 5 stimuliranih i neograničen broj prirodnih ili klomifenskih postupaka. 

20. *Ako se u postupku ne dobije ni jedna jajna stanica da li se i taj postupak računa?*
Odgovor: Vjerojatno da, jer su lijekovi potrošeni.

----------


## pino

Birokratske zavrzlame: 

*4. Kako ce se dokazivati bračna/vanbračna zajednica u praksi?* 

Lorien: Izvanparnični postupak se vodi pred Općinskim sudom koji je nadležan za stranke (prema prebivalištu stranaka). To je puno neformalniji postupak od parničnog (iako imamo zakon koji ga regulira još iz 1934.g.) i jedine stranke u postupku će kao predlagatelji biti izvanbračni drugovi. U ovom slučaju neće biti protustranke. Dokazi kojima bi trebali dokazivati svoju izvanbračnu zajednicu mogu biti svi dokazi koje predviđa i parnični postupak - ali vrlo vjerojatno bi bilo dovoljno saslušanje stranaka ili svjedoka. S obzirom na svoju neformalnost i činjenice koje u njemu treba dokazati ne bi trebao trajati dugo, ali treba uzeti u obzir i činjenicu da su sudovi pretrpani raznim predmetima i čak i da predmet dođe u ruke najefikasnijeg suca ne može se riješiti u roku od 3 dana.  
Jos dodano: ljudi koji su se raspitivali o ovome u Opcinskom sudu dobili su odgovor da Sud o tome ne zna nista. Stvarno ce vam biti puno lakse otic kod maticara i vjencati se. 

8. *Što ako se primarni ginekolog pozove na članak 38. i iz svojih "moralnih, etičkih i vjerskih" (čitaj - nedostatka novca) uvjerenja nam odbije lijekove i uputnice?* 
Nista. Nema pomoci. U Italiji se znalo desavati da lijecnik odbije dati uputnicu i za spermiogram jer se radi o masturbaciji.

----------


## pino

Fundamentalna pitanja:

6. *Što će biti ako imam 3 odlična embrija 3. dan a ne želim riskirat trojke? Hoće li onaj treći biti bacen?*
Najvjerojatnije ce biti bacen. Posto zakon kaze da treba vratiti onoliko embrija koliko omogucava uspjesan postupak a smanjuje sansu za viseplodnu trudnocu, i posto zamrzavanje embrija nije ovlasteni postupak medicinske ustanove, nema druge nego bacit taj treci embrio. 


21. *Da li će se uopće primjenjivati zamrzavanje embrija u slučaju nepredviđenih situacija kod žene? (Npr. u slučaju OHSSa?)*
Ne. Nije na popisu dozvoljenih postupaka u clanku 32 ovlastenih zdravstvenih ustanova. Nikakvo zamrzavanje embrija nije dozvoljeno. Za OHSS ovo je katastrofa, jer su sanse za trudnocu smanjene u svjezem ciklusu, a u slucaju da do trudnoce ipak dodje, simptomi su pogorsani. Ne bih se cudila da bude i smrtnih posljedica ove odredbe, na veliku zalost. 

22. *Kako će se vršiti odabir embrija u slučaju neizbježne genetske bolesti? Kojim Člankom u zakonu se spominje predimplantacijska dijagnoza?*
To je misterij. Nigdje se spominje PGD, i nije na popisu dozvoljenih postupaka. Iako se spominje da je odabir spola kod embrija dozvoljen kod teskih genetskih bolesti, nigdje se ne spominje sto ce se desiti u slucaju drugih genetskih bolesti koje nisu vezane uz spol. Vjerojatno ce vratiti sve, neprobrane embrije - dakle i one bolesne.

----------


## Mali Mimi

[quote="pino"]Evo popisujem i razvrstavam pitanja i pokusavam dati odgovore:

*Kada će biti objavljeni pravilnici i postupovnici vezano za zakon o MO? kada će stupiti na snagu?* 
Povjerenstvo u roku od 30 dana, tj. do 1.9.2009., obrasci za davanje pristanka na postupke do 1.11.2009, Pravilnik ministarstva do 1.2.2010. 

*što će se dešavati u međuvremenu, da li će biti onemogućeni postupci MPO?*  
Po zakonu, postupci se moraju vršiti u ovlaštenim ustanovama. Ustanova mora podnijeti zahtjev ministarstvu za ovlaštenje, koje ga daje na temelju mišljenja Povjerenstva i nadležne komore.  Prije izdavanja ovlaštenja već postojećim ustanovama, ne vidim kako se postupci mogu provoditi. Za izdavanje ovlastenja ustanove ce morati imati uvjete " s obzirom na prostor, stručne radnike, medicinsko-tehničku opremu, sustav kvalitete i druge uvjete" a ti uvjeti za izdavanje ovlastenja bit ce propisani pravilnikom koji ne mora biti donesen sve do 1.2.2010. 

Ajme meni je ovo grozno znači ako sam dobro shvatila mi na jesen nećemo nigdje u Hrvatskoj moći na MPO postupke?

----------


## gričanka

> ... znači ako sam dobro shvatila mi na jesen nećemo nigdje u Hrvatskoj moći na MPO postupke?


Ovako sam i ja zaključila, nažalost, a kad je riječ o postupcima s doniranim stanicama, sigurno će se na njih čekati puunnoooo duže! ( Ako uopće bude doniranog materijala, a gdje su banke za pohranu ???)

----------


## ZO

ajme koliko je ovo strašno   :No:

----------


## Bebel

[quote="Mali Mimi"]


> Ajme meni je ovo grozno znači ako sam dobro shvatila mi na jesen nećemo nigdje u Hrvatskoj moći na MPO postupke?


Nadam se da će ipak uvesti neke prelazne odredbe jer bi inače to bio presedan.
Ja vjerujem da će se pronaći neko rješenje, ali na žalost nisam optimistična kad je riječ o "pomoći" Ustavnog suda. Mislim da će zakon ostati na snazi uz uvođenje prelaznih odredbi do definiranja svih pravilnika.

----------


## ksena28

čitam ovo i  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

ovo doista napisati suvislo i poslati odreda svim medijima! šta roda misli o tome?

----------


## Pinky

ma ne mogu vjerovati!!! mislila sam ici na prirodnjak u 9. mjesecu i sta cu sad? hoce li mi oni vratiti godine zivota?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da meni je muka i zbog endometrioze koju sam operirala i sad nisam na pilulama nego moramo raditi na trudnići, a zbog njegovog nalaza ne vjerujem baš da će nam se posrećiti bez IVF-a i šta sad za pol godine mi se može sve lijepo vratiti nazad?

----------


## pino

Bebel, prijelazne i zavrsne odredbe su vec sadrzane u zakonu, od clanka 53 do kraja teksta i tu je gdje se spominju ti rokovi od mjesec dana za povjerenstvo, 3 mjeseca za obrasce pristanka i 6 mjeseci za propise tj. pravilnik. Problem je u tome sto su te prelazne odredbe sture i nedorecene i uopce ne ostavljaju prostora za drugaciju interpretaciju tipa da su postupci dozvoljeni mimo ovog zakona dok se ne ispune uvjeti. 

Isto tako, izricito se kaze u zakonu: 



> Cl. 50: Novčanom kaznom od 70.000,00 do 250.000,00 kuna kaznit će se za prekršaj pravna osoba ako:
> 24. obavi postupak medicinske oplodnje bez odobrenja ministra (članak 32.),


 i jos:



> Novčanom kaznom od 7.000,00 do 25.000,00 kuna za prekršaj iz stavka 1. ovoga članka kaznit će se i odgovorna osoba u pravnoj osobi.
> 
> Novčanom kaznom od 7.000,00 do 25.000,00 kuna za prekršaj iz stavka 1. točke 1. – 19. i 21. – 25. ovoga članka kaznit će se i fizička osoba.
> 
> Za pokušaj prekršaja iz stavka 1. točke 1. – 4., 6. – 8., 10., 11. i 13. – 24. ovoga članka počinitelj će se kazniti.


Posto su to jako rigorozne kazne, mislim da ce svaka medicinska ustanova dobro promisliti da li izvrsiti bilo kakve postupke bez odobrenja. Ne zelim zvucati alarmisticki, ali mislim da stvarno treba ozbiljno shvatiti problem normalnog nastavljanja rada MPO s novim zakonom.

E sad, *ne znaci da nece biti postupaka na jesen, ako se pozure sa svim stvarima* - povjerenstvo, zahtjev medicinske ustanove za ovlastenje, odobrenje na temelju misljenja povjerenstva i nadlezne komore. Ali mislim da bi trebali raditi pritisak da se s tim ne oteze do onda kad je to zakonom dozvoljeno. Treba npr. pitati doktore u klinikama sto se radi na podnosenju zahtjeva za odobrenjem ministarstva; i dosadjivati ministarstvu oko toga kad ce biti imenovano povjerenstvo i kad ce biti donesen pravilnik, i u kojem roku se moze ocekivati donosenje odobrenja nakon novog zakona.

----------


## Pinky

a boze dragi   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Bebel

> Bebel, prijelazne i zavrsne odredbe su vec sadrzane u zakonu, od clanka 53 do kraja teksta i tu je gdje se spominju ti rokovi od mjesec dana za povjerenstvo, 3 mjeseca za obrasce pristanka i 6 mjeseci za propise tj. pravilnik. Problem je u tome sto su te prelazne odredbe sture i nedorecene i uopce ne ostavljaju prostora za drugaciju interpretaciju tipa da su postupci dozvoljeni mimo ovog zakona dok se ne ispune uvjeti.


Neke cure su sad u postupku. Kako se oni smiju obavljati :?  :?

----------


## gričanka

> ...Posto su to jako rigorozne kazne, mislim da ce svaka medicinska ustanova dobro promisliti da li izvrsiti bilo kakve postupke bez odobrenja. Ne zelim zvucati alarmisticki, ali mislim da stvarno treba ozbiljno shvatiti problem normalnog nastavljanja rada MPO s novim zakonom.


.
Dakle ovo stoji i potpisujem.




> ...povjerenstvo, zahtjev medicinske ustanove za ovlastenje, odobrenje na temelju misljenja povjerenstva i nadlezne komore. Ali mislim da bi trebali raditi pritisak da se s tim ne oteze do onda kad je to zakonom dozvoljeno. Treba npr. pitati doktore u klinikama sto se radi na podnosenju zahtjeva za odobrenjem ministarstva; i dosadjivati ministarstvu oko toga kad ce biti imenovano povjerenstvo i kad ce biti donesen pravilnik, i u kojem roku se moze ocekivati donosenje odobrenja nakon novog zakona.


.
I ovo potpisujem, trebalo bi tako činiti, međutim radi se i o ovome:



> Najvažnija stavka je da će se ovim zakonom uštediti novci. Pravilnici HZZO-a su ti koji nama diktiraju jako puno toga a obzirom da je državna blagajna prazna i pitanje je uopće da li će biti isplaćene plaće i mirovine na jesen, ovaj zakon je bio idealan da se uštedi na postupcima.
> Naime nastat će zbrka oko provođenja zakona pa dok se sve ne regulira klinike neće smjeti ništa niti raditi. 
> 
> Znači u okviru zakona se lijepo da prišparati.
> 
> Eto ministar će doprinjeti šparanju u svom ministarstvu na uštrb pacijenata.


Dakle zbog navedenog bi se itekako moglo dogoditi da pritisci i pitanja ne dovedu do željenih rezultata (barem ne u razumnom vremenskom roku) zbog recesije, prazne blagajne, itd...jer će i za ta povjerenstva, administrativne dodatne poslove i osoblje trebati novci kojih eto nema. 
Oprostite mi na pesimizmu, ali u ovom slučaju sam, kako već netko reče(ne sjećam se autorice i neka mi oprosti) samo dobro informirani optimist.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> pino prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bebel, prijelazne i zavrsne odredbe su vec sadrzane u zakonu, od clanka 53 do kraja teksta i tu je gdje se spominju ti rokovi od mjesec dana za povjerenstvo, 3 mjeseca za obrasce pristanka i 6 mjeseci za propise tj. pravilnik. Problem je u tome sto su te prelazne odredbe sture i nedorecene i uopce ne ostavljaju prostora za drugaciju interpretaciju tipa da su postupci dozvoljeni mimo ovog zakona dok se ne ispune uvjeti.
> 
> 
> Neke cure su sad u postupku. Kako se oni smiju obavljati :?  :?


Pa u kojim klinikama?

----------


## pino

> Neke cure su sad u postupku. Kako se oni smiju obavljati :?  :?


Eh draga, tko to radi, izlaze se prilicnom riziku od gore navedenih kazni, da li svjesno ili nehotice zato sto nije procitao zakon, ne znam... Ako mu ne dodje zdravstvena inspekcija, nikom nista; ali ako se min. zdravlja bas namjeri na takve, lose im se pise.

----------


## Bebel

Cura je na topicu SD napisala da ide u postupak. Vjerojatno prirodnjak, ali je ipak bez potvrda i sl.
Znači, nije u skladu sa zakonom. 
OK u prirodnjaku je jedna stanica ili 2-3 ako su kolmifeni (gledajući na oplodnju 3 stanice), ali obzirom da još nije definiran obrazac potvrda, zar smijemo. Naime, ja bih u listopadu na FET pa onda smijem iako je rok za obrasce 1.11.2009.  :?  :? 
Mi smo se okrenuli rujnu jer tad većina klinika starta s radom nakon godišnjih, ali po roku za pravilnike ispada da slijedi sumrak profesije do 1.2.2010. 
Tko će plaćati sestre, biologe, ginekologe da rade posao kojeg nema  :? do navedenog roka. Mogu eventualno obavljati konzultacije i upućivati na pretrage i to je to.
Inače, mislim da u 9 mjeseci ima neki simpozij iz područja humane reprodukcije (negdje u Istri) pa možda tamo nešto pametno zaključe. Vidjela sam plakat još u 6 mjesecu (prije donošenja zakona) pa će vjerojatno naknadno ubaciti i raspravu o novom zakonu (nadam se).

----------


## pino

Gle, moze se desiti da sve bude napravljeno puno ranije od rokova zadanih zakonom. Moze se desiti da ce pravilnik biti donesen recimo u 9. mjesecu, umjesto da cekaju do 1.2.2010. Da cekaju tako dugo zenske koje bi trebale u postupak bi im kosu pocupale (i nadam se, mediji bi ih razapeli). Ali hocu reci, da netko ipak treba gurati ministarstvo da se pozuri oko toga, i da ne moze svatko racunati da ce to napraviti netko drugi. Netko bi trebao reci - recimo ministar -  i doktorima i pacijentima, kad mogu racunati na "normalnu" MPO situaciju kad ce biti akreditirane sve ustanove koje su do sad provodile MPO. A da bi ministar to rekao, trebalo bi npr. njega i golema zasuti pismima da kad to oni misle napraviti.

----------


## Bebel

> Netko bi trebao reci - recimo ministar -  i doktorima i pacijentima, kad mogu racunati na "normalnu" MPO situaciju kad ce biti akreditirane sve ustanove koje su do sad provodile MPO. A da bi ministar to rekao, trebalo bi npr. njega i golema zasuti pismima da kad to oni misle napraviti.


Na žalost mislim da će on reagirati samo u slučaju da liječnici državnih klinika javno istupe. Do sad to nije bio slučaj, a i oni su istog mišljenja kao i mi.
Prije par dana sam razgovarala s jednim, ali na moj upit zašto ne istupe javno (jer je njegovo mišljenje kao i naše), nije želio dati odgovor.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Gle, moze se desiti da sve bude napravljeno puno ranije od rokova zadanih zakonom. Moze se desiti da ce pravilnik biti donesen recimo u 9. mjesecu, umjesto da cekaju do 1.2.2010. Da cekaju tako dugo zenske koje bi trebale u postupak bi im kosu pocupale (i nadam se, mediji bi ih razapeli). Ali hocu reci, da netko ipak treba gurati ministarstvo da se pozuri oko toga, i da ne moze svatko racunati da ce to napraviti netko drugi. Netko bi trebao reci - recimo ministar -  i doktorima i pacijentima, kad mogu racunati na "normalnu" MPO situaciju kad ce biti akreditirane sve ustanove koje su do sad provodile MPO. A da bi ministar to rekao, trebalo bi npr. njega i golema zasuti pismima da kad to oni misle napraviti.


Meni je apsurd pisati Milinoviću i Golemu pisma da čim prije dosnesu pravilnike kako bi MPO po sadašnjim uvijetima zaživio, kad sam im tek prije mjesec dana pisala pisma pokude u smislu zašto takav zakon.
Jednostavno koliko god želim u 9 mj na MPO ne mogu se natjerati da sad pišem njima neka molećiva pisma i da im se uvlačim u...
Nekako bi najidealnije bilo da to sve lijepo padne na Ustavnom sudu po mogućnosti do 9 mj. pa da idemo po starom zakonu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

i.
Prije par dana sam razgovarala s jednim, ali na moj upit zašto ne istupe javno (jer je njegovo mišljenje kao i naše), nije želio dati odgovor.[/quote]

Da drže se one stare "Šutnja je zlato"

----------


## pino

Draga, mislim da je vrlo nerealno misliti da ce zakon pasti do 9. mjeseca. Recimo da ce Rodina ustavna tuzba biti napisana i predana za dva tjedna - to je vec 22.8. Onda sudac izvjestitelj (Mato Arlovic) mora nauciti dovoljno o polju humane reprodukcije da uopce moze razumjeti koji su problemi i posljedice ovog zakona. Onda se sud treba sastati. Treba odluciti hoce li ustavne tuzbe gledati odvojeno ili zajedno. Onda je pitanje hoce li ustavne tuzbe Predsjednika i Zenske mreze biti razmotrene prije Rodine, posto su bile prije i predane. Onda kad sudac izvjestitelj napise svoj izvjestaj (za sto bi mu ja dala jedno mjesec dana), treba utanaciti dan javne rasprave pred cijelim Sudom. Kad Sud ima na raspolaganju slobodnu sjednicu da to raspravi, koliko se ceka na to, ne znamo. Hoce li biti kakvih politickih kocenja kod toga, ne znamo. Koliko se vremena ostavlja sucima da mogu prouciti materijal, ne znamo, ali ja bih napravila jedan guesstimate od najmanje mjesec dana. 

Mozda je proces brzi ako se odlucuje samo o tome da li je zakon organski - iskreno se nadam da je. Ali ja ne bih uopce polagala sva moja jaje u tu kosaru Ustavnog suda, je li. I ne mislim da je realno ocekivati jednu presudu u manje od 6 mjeseci (osim o tome da li se radi o organskom zakonu). Koliko im je trebalo da odluce o zakonu o zabrani rada nedjeljom? A u tom zakonu nije bas bilo nekih tehnickih caka koje treba razumjeti, kao sto postoje ovdje, kad i predlagatelji zakona ne razumiju prakticnu razliku izmedju zamrzavanja zametaka i zamrzavanja jajnih stanica. 

I nisam mislila na pisma koja bi se ministru uvlacila u g...u - bas obrnuto. Pisma koja zahtijevaju da, kad je vec bitno smanjio ili potpuno unistio sanse pojedinim grupama pacijenata, a druge grupe stavio u po zivot opasne rizike trudnoca s trojkama, onda bar treba pozuriti s donosenjem pravilnika, posto su prijelazne odredbe napisane u njegovom zakonu neadekvatne za normalni prijelaz na drugu regulativu. I pisma koja kazu da ce u protivnom kontaktirati sve moguce novinare.

----------


## pino

I jos nesto - ja ne mislim da doktori trebaju biti ti koji ce javno istupiti. Zasto? Ne radi se o njihovoj djeci. Oni ce radit svoj posao bez obzira na to koliko j.s. smiju oploditi i da li smiju zamrzavati zametke. U Italiji su se doktori prilagodili na zakonsku situaciju tako da su isli na manje jajnih stanica i 92% svjezih ciklusa. Oni nisu ti koji su zakon donijeli, i oni nece patit od posljedica zakona - ako ista, imat ce vise posla jer predvidjam 2 ciklusa vise do bebe - u prosjeku 5 umjesto 3. 

Oni koji trebaju javno istupiti su oni koji su zakinuti. Svi mi. I ne samo mi, nego i zene koje koriste spiralu, i zene koje su imale abortuse (ma kako se ne mozemo nikako trpati u isti kos, jer mi ZELIMO djecu - ali te zene su slijedece na udaru), i muskarci koji nesto drze do zenskog reproduktivnog zdravlja jer su i oni potencijalni roditelji, i svi oni koji smatraju da se vjerska uvjerenja ne smiju nametati svima u sekularnoj drzavi. Svi oni koji su dovoljno inteligentni da shvate da kad se prava manjine gaze i ukidaju, da vecina ne smije sutjeti jer ce slijedeca ukinuta prava i slobode biti njihove. A ta odgovornost lezi na svima nama, a ne na sacici doktora koji se boje za svoja radna mjesta - s pravom, jer su sacica, jer se njima lako osvetiti - ako je Milinovic pokazao ista u ovoj situaciji, to je tvrdoglavost i jednoumnost u naumu koji je odlucio provesti, a da vam je on sef na radnom mjestu, ne bi se ni vi bunili, jer takav sef ne preza od nicega. Ali mi - mi smo masa - nama se ne moze svakom ponaosob drzava osvetiti za dizanje glasa protiv nepravde. Mi, mi trebamo dignuti glas, i cuti se do neba. 

Ako mozemo ista ocekivati od doktora - to je tihi otpor, a ne javni, koji je preopasan za pojedinca. Trebamo smisliti nacin na koji se moze taj tihi otpor iskazati.

----------


## Bebel

Ma imali su oni 5.000 potpisa pa ništa. Zakon je izglasan po hitnom postupku. 
Što se tiče Ustavnog suda, na žalost nisam optimistična. Moje/naše želje su jedno, ali ova banana država je realnost. U svom poslu radim po nekim zakonima koje također nisu radili stručnjaci pa su ipak doneseni i u primjeni su. Međutim većina ih je u određenoj fazi prolongirana iz nekih razloga, ali na kraju su zaživjeli i ja se i danas mučim s njihovom provedbom, ali pomaka nema iako su svi svjesni u toj struci da su neprovedivi i koriste samo dobavljačima koji se nemilice bogate.

Ja si nekako tumačim da mi FET nije dio ove priče, ali moram od rujna razraditi strategiju kako i što dalje jer od tog FET-a ne očekujem puno, obzirom da mi niti kod zamrzavanja ti embriji nisu baš nešto. Čekam povratak i početak rada većine klinika pa ćemo vjerojatno dobiti neke povratne informacije.
Činjenica je da nam je ministar .....n i na žalost, nema tu pomoći  :/ 

I dalje me muči činjenica da ako mi biolog na dan transfera kaže da imam (po novom) 3 blastociste i ja odgovorim kako se bojim višeplodne trudnoće i želim samo vraćanje 1, kako će ministar živjeti sa činjenicom da je odobrio uništavanje preostale 2?
Bolje ih je uništiti nego zamrznuti :?  Ma baš!

----------


## Bebel

Trebam vaše mišljenje. Naime:
Članak 3.

_Medicinska oplodnja jest postupak koji se provodi tek kada je liječenje neplodnosti bezuspješno ili bezizgledno te u slučaju neizbježnosti prijenosa teške nasljedne bolesti na dijete kod prirodnog začeća.

Bezuspješnost ili bezizglednost liječenja neplodnosti utvrđuje liječnik specijalist ginekologije koji provodi postupak liječenja neplodnosti uz obvezno pribavljanje drugog mišljenja liječnika specijalista ginekologije koji se bavi područjem liječenja neplodnosti uz uvjet da taj liječnik nije zaposlen u istoj zdravstvenoj ustanovi.

Neizbježnost prijenosa teške nasljedne bolesti na dijete određuje stručnjak na području genetike koji je utvrdio genetski nasljednu bolest ili bolesti kod jednog od bračnih drugova._
Trebamo uz psihologa i pravnika i mišljenje drugogo ginekologa s područja humene reprodukcije, ali što je sa stavkom 3 i područjem genetike. Trebamo li oboje proći i neke genetske pretrage?

----------


## Bebel

E da...
Što se tiče psihologa i pravnika, baš me zanima da li taj pravnik može biti osoba s pravosudnim ispitom (zakon kaže magistar prava i ništa drugo) koja radi u nekoj ustanovi na području prava ili mora biti odvjetnik   :Grin:  tj. psiholog i pravnik koji imamu privatnu praxu tj. ured.

Ne daj Bože da mi još sastave i svoju listu podobnih  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## taca70

Bebel,meni je biolog rekao da po ovom zakonu vise nema smisla ici na blastice tako da ce sigurno ici na to da zametke vracaju 2.ili3. dan.
Mislim da pisanje ministarstvu zdravstva vise nema ucinka,mozemo se uzdati u Ustavni sud i pratiti uspjeh postupaka pa na osnovu tako dobivenih podataka dokazivati da nam se ne pruza realna sansa za zacece i odgovarajuca medicinska pomoc. Ali to trazi vrijeme. Klinike ce vjerojatno nastaviti s radom iduci mjesec bez obzira na pravilnik i ostalu birokraciju jer je ovo ipak banana drzava i nitko ne drzi previse do tih detalja.

----------


## Bebel

> Bebel,meni je biolog rekao da po ovom zakonu vise nema smisla ici na blastice tako da ce sigurno ici na to da zametke vracaju 2.ili3. dan.


Opet imamo eliminaciju embrija.
Meni je taj 5 dan dobar kod stimulacije je mi je su mi dosadašnjih 20ak stanica i miom pojačane kontrakcije pa se u tih 5 dana organizam ipak uravnoteži u odnosu na npr. 2 dan.
U prirodnjaku mi je svejedno jer je manja bol, obzirom na manji broj stanica (prirodnjak uz npr. klomifene).

----------


## pino

Bebel, ovo sa neizbjeznoscu prijenosa genetskih bolesti - to je uvrijezeno i u svijetu, da na MPO mogu ici i inace plodni parovi koji imaju genetski nasljedne bolesti. Dakle to je umjesto misljenja 2 doktora kod neplodnih parova da je IVF potreban, u slucaju inace plodnih parova s nasljednim genetskim bolestima, dovoljno misljenje geneticara. ALI - takvi parovi su zakinuti u pocetku, jer njima umjesto 3 oplodjene j.s. treba 6 da imaju iste sanse, jer je 50% njihovih embrija bolesno s tom bolescu. 

Ja mislim da ima itekakvog smisla ici na blastice s ovim zakonom - zamisli da imas 3 odlicne blastice - bolje bacit jednu nego riskirat trojke, kako god me srce bolilo na bacanje embrija. 2005. je u HR samo 4% transfera bilo s tri embrija (87% je s dva i 9% s jednim embrijem). Transfer tri embrija se nigdje vise u svijetu ne radi osim u zemljama glupog zakona, ili zemljama gdje se na taj nacin osigurava veca stopa uspjeha. U takvim zemljama je dozvoljena selektivna redukcija, ali u Hrvatskoj se selektivna redukcija ne radi, moras ic u Sloveniju, i stvarno zalim bilo koju zenu koja se nadje u takvoj situaciji jer je to izuzetno rizicna trudnoca, i izuzetno teska odluka. 

Meni se cini vjerojatnije da ce privatne klinike preseliti u Sloveniju nego da ce radit u Hrvatskoj i riskirati kazne napisane u zakonu. Mozda drzavne klinike nastave radit, ali za to treba hrabrost, koju bas nisu pokazali kad se radilo o protivljenju zakonu - zasto bi ju sad pokazali kad im prijete novcane kazne, i to instituciji, odgovornoj osobi u instituciji, fizickoj osobi koja to provodi, i jos k tome predvidjena i kazna na kraju za sami pokusaj (iako se ne specificira tocno kakva kazna). 

Zasto vi svi mislite da ljudi ne mogu promijeniti svijet? 5,000 ili 15,000 potpisa nije promijenilo stvar, jer racunaju da ce nakon provedbe zakona svi ti protesti usahnuti. Zato jer potpisi su nesto sto njih osobno ne dira, to je statistika, na koju mogu odgovoriti drugom statistikom koja dolazi s propovjedaonica. Ali ja ne mislim da to je nuzno tako (da mali broj ljudi ne moze promijeniti stvari). Potreban je gradjanski otpor, stalni pritisak javnosti, koji ne jenjava. Stalno bombardiranje pricama koje su posljedice zakona. Stalno podsjecanje na to kako zakon dira ljude na najintimniji nacin. Stalno podsjecanje tvog susjeda, kolege, prijatelja, da patis radi zakona. Stalno podsjecanje vjernika da se embriji bacaju zbog zakona umjesto da im se da sansa zamrzavanjem. Stalna pisma saborskim zastupnicima "vasa ruka koja se je digla za ovu sramotu unistila mi je zivot". Kad dobijes po nekoliko takvih pisama svaki dan, tesko je ostati tvrd. Vi mozda mislite da to ne radi. Radi, ali treba biti uporan, treba ustrajati i nakon sto je zakon donesen. Skoro je upalilo srusiti zakon koji je prosao kroz usicu igle. Ja sam duboko uvjerena da su i pisma pomogla da se sabornici uvjere kako je to ljudima vazno. 

I mozda nije postojala takva kampanja u povijesti Hrvatske. Ali uvijek postoji prvi put. Postojale su takve kampanje u svijetu, uspjesne kampanje. Gandi, Juzna Afrika, i bezbroj drugih lobiranja. Lobiranje je po definiciji uporno i stalno. Ali ako se predamo sada, ako nemamo kriticnu masu, ako su svi dovoljno sretni sa zakonom da njima osobno ne smeta toliko da se ukljuce u borbu, onda mozda zakon i ne smeta toliko da treba biti promijenjen. 

Ja se npr. ne pouzdajem u Ustavni sud. Koliko znam, suci su tamo izabrani. Sto znaci da za 4-5 godina, koliko im traje mandat, oni su za svoje odluke politicki odgovorni. Clanstvo u Sudu u Americi je dozivotno, da Sud bude zaista neovisan o bilo kojoj drugoj strukturi vlasti, ali to u Hrvatskoj nije slucaj.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pino nisam zaozbiljno mislila da će se stvar sa ustavnim sudom riješiti do 9 mj. predugo živim u ovoj državi da bih takvo što mogla realno očekivati, ali pošto rekoh da neću slati Milinoviću ikakva pisma jer čemu to, ionako mu se živo fućka što mu pišemo.
Na koncu ima više nade da ustavni sud poništi ovaj zakon nego da nas jedan Milinović posluša, to je moje skromno mišljenje.
A što se tiče doktora jest da oni nisu toliko emocionalno u tome kao i mi i upravu si ne radi se o njihovom potomstvu, ali mislim da će se taj zakon odraziti negativno i na njihov rad jer će uspješnost IVF-a statistički gledano biti mnogo niža u godini dana. Ako su mogli štrajkati kada se radilo o plaćama i tu ih nije bilo strah što će ministar ili narod reći onda o čemu mi pričamo. Ne govorim da bi morali raditi išta toliko radikalno ali da ne mogu izreći svoj stav u današnje vrijeme to mi nije jasno.

----------


## pino

Mislis da se Milinovicu zivo fucka dobiti pismo tipa "donijeli ste zakon s prelaznim odredbama koje su dovoljno nedorecene da zaustave MPO postupke na pola godine ako ne donesete pravilnik sto prije", pismo iz kojeg se vidi da je kopija tog pisma poslana i recimo na Vecernjak, Jutarnji, Slobodnu, Nacional i Novi List? Ja mislim da ne. Ja mislim da je to oblik pritiska gradjana za koji smo sposobni na ovom forumu. Jos da dobije recimo 100-tinjak takvih pisama - mislim da ne dobija takva pisma za nista drugo u svom resoru. I ja mislim da se ne moze oglusiti, osim ako ne zeli dospjeti u novine kao monstrum. 

E vidis, a kako mozes od doktora ocekivati da javno progovori protiv zakona, ako prvo sama ne pocnes javno govoriti protiv zakona? Zasto bi ocekivali od drugih - koji mogu izgubiti svoj posao zbog toga - ono sto mi sami ne radimo, a ipak nam posao ne ovisi o takvom javnom istupu, nego samo nasa intima? Mozda, ako vide kako je snazan pokret protiv zakona, mozda se onda i doktori pridruze. Ali ako nema tog pokreta od nas, sigurno nece ni od njih, ne s ovim ministrom koji gura ono sto zeli po svaku cijenu. Na nama je odgovornost borbe protiv zakona, svim dopustenim legalnim sredstvima, i svatko na ovom forumu moze dati svoj doprinos, i nabrojali smo na koje nacine - napravit naljepnice za auto, dijelit letke, nosit majicu, ostavljat svjecice po crkvama s porukicama, pisanje pisama politicarima i novinarima, objasnjavanje svim prijateljima, kolegama i obitelji, svi ti mali nacini kad se sloze i pomnoze s 300 koliko nas ima ovdje, mogu donijeti veliku veliku promjenu u drustvu. Ako aktivnih clanica Rode ima manje od 100, a uspjele su promijeniti puno toga oko poroda i dojenja u Hrvatskoj, mozemo i mi. Ali moramo imati zar, elan, volju za borbu, i brojeve, znacajne brojeve, jer te male stvari znace nesto jedino ako ih dovoljno ljudi radi.

----------


## Bebel

pino,
ja se u potpunosti slažem s tobom i po pitanju embrija, Ustavnog suda i pritiska javnosti, ali nekako nemam vjere u osviještenost sustava.
Kad je  jedan šugavi ministar B. mogao podići ruku protiv nečeg što je sam "prekršio", kad jedan tajnik piše zakon, a da znanstveno s istim nema pojma...kad toliko žena u saboru podigne ruku za taj zakon, kad se u jednoj zemlji donose zakoni na način da se proziva uvjerenje katoličke crkve...(di to u Ustavu piše da zakoni trebaju biti u skladu sa uvjerenjima iste)..., kad jedan MPO doktor kaže da će tehnologija možda napredovati za 2 g...itd...
Sama činjenica da se izašlo na "ulice" govori koliko smo svi spremni na protest i pomak sa ove za sad nulte točke, ali strah govori iz nas i bojazan da ćemo zbog ovog zakona izgubiti puno dragocjenog vremena dok se ne dogodi neki pomak. 
Nadam se da je ovo medijsko zatišje samo priprema pred buru koja će nastupiti od rujna kad će većina pacijenata krenuti u klinike po potrebne odgovore.

----------


## pino

Cuj, bas o tome i pricam, da ljude treba osvijestiti. Svjesna sam svega sto si napisala - stranackog jednoumlja, utjecaja KC, hipokrizije.  

Da, ljudi su izasli na ulice, ali ne u broju koji sam ocekivala - pocevsi od moje blize i dalje rodbine koji su i sami bili u MPO, ali se ne zele eksponirati. I rasplakala sam se od muke kad sam skuzila koliko malo osvijestenosti ima. Zato trebamo poceti od sebe, od ovog podforuma. Naci nacine na koje cemo MI biti ti koji ce vrsiti pritisak na ministra i na novinare, i ne ocekivati da ce se to desiti samo od sebe. Naci nacine za reci rodbini i prijateljima da MI imamo probleme, da MI patimo zbog zakona, da se to ne dogadja "sacici tamo nekih udruga" (citat s nedjeljne propovjedi na Sljemenu), nego ljudima koji se nalaze svuda, jer bolest ne bira ni status ni stalez. Naci nacine za prodrijeti do barem 20% populacije koja ima internet. Javljati se na radio emisije. Slati komentare, pisma, price, zgode i nezgode novinarima. Postirati na facebooku. Sve te stvari koje mozemo, iako traze i truda i vremena. Organizirati se da svatko preuzme jedan dio. Oblijepiti Zagreb i druge gradove s naljepnicama. Puhati balone za neplodnost. Dijelit letke na izlazu iz Importanne centra. Prosirit vijest o inicijativi i podforumima na bolnickim hodnicima u MPO klinikama. Organizirati redovne kavice gdje svi pacijenti mogu doci i razmijeniti iskustva - napraviti mrezu tipa one koju imaju pacijentice s rakom dojke, da nitko u ovom putu ne bude sam. MI mozemo. Ne trebamo cekati druge. I po tome ce vidjeti da smo ozbiljni. Da nas moraju uzeti u obzir. Da se necemo predati. MI cemo poceti s osvjestavanjem.

----------


## Biene

Pretpostavljam da će se i kod komisija za savjetovanje trebati naručiti i što ako budu termini čekanja 2-3 mjeseca? I tako prije svakog postupka IVF stimulirani, IVF prirodni, FET, AIH? Pa koliko ćemo postupaka godišnje uspjeti napraviti ( pribrojite tome godišnje odmore i praznike klinika, eventualno još neke poteškoće,...)?

----------


## Bebel

> Pretpostavljam da će se i kod komisija za savjetovanje trebati naručiti i što ako budu termini čekanja 2-3 mjeseca? I tako prije svakog postupka IVF stimulirani, IVF prirodni, FET, AIH? Pa koliko ćemo postupaka godišnje uspjeti napraviti ( pribrojite tome godišnje odmore i praznike klinika, eventualno još neke poteškoće,...)?


Članak 8. zakona samo kaže da je prije provedbe svih postupaka obvezno  prethodno pravno te psihološko ili psihoterapijsko savjetovanje. 
Ne naziva to komisijom pa je za pretpostaviti da se na to neće čekati, ali mi još uvijek nije jasno da li će se ograničiti koji psiholozi i pravnici to smiju davati (o tome sam već prethodno pisala).

----------


## Bebel

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/izgub...to-clanak-7393
Zaista, što novi zakon znači u praxi. Počelo je....

----------


## IRENA456

žaj mi je da nije napisala sve šta sam rekla ali bit problema je lipo opisan

----------


## Bebel

*IRENA456*  :Love:  ovo je jako lijep članak. Hvala i tebi i Sandri.
Od   :Heart:  ti želim da se sutra ugodno iznenadiš.

----------


## ina33

> Ja mislim da ima itekakvog smisla ici na blastice s ovim zakonom - zamisli da imas 3 odlicne blastice - bolje bacit jednu nego riskirat trojke, kako god me srce bolilo na bacanje embrija.


Pino, u Mariboru se na blastociste ide u pravilu ako ima više od 4 embrija jer čak ni njihov lab (u pravilu, sigurno ima iznimaka) ne ide na blasto ako je manje od 4 embrija, mislim da se u Hrvatskoj neće ići na blastociste s 3 embrija, previše je riskantno da sve propadne.

----------


## ina33

Tj. vjerojatno će radit ICSI sa tri js i vraćat 3. dan jer je to najsigurnije za osigurat da ima nešto za transfer.

----------


## pino

> Pino, u Mariboru se na blastociste ide u pravilu ako ima više od 4 embrija jer čak ni njihov lab (u pravilu, sigurno ima iznimaka) ne ide na blasto ako je manje od 4 embrija, mislim da se u Hrvatskoj neće ići na blastociste s 3 embrija, previše je riskantno da sve propadne.


Ali to nije u najboljem interesu pacijenta, nego u najboljem interesu klinike. Tako se oni osiguraju da imaju nesto za transfer, koji onda i naplate pacijentu. I pacijent se bolje osjeca sto ima transfer, jer je to stvarno uzasno kad ti sve propadne (meni se jednom skoro desilo; i bila je negativna beta, naravno). 

Ali moram jos jednom spomenuti studiju koja je pokazala da zdravi embriji u pravilu dozive 5. dan (u vise od 95% slucajeva), i da se najveca selekcija embrija dogadja izmedju 3. i 5. dana, jer se taka aktivira genetski kod embrija i tek se onda mogu pokazati kromosomski nedostaci embrija. Znaci 3. dana, vecina nezdravih embrija ce biti jos ziva, i izgledat ce kao da je bolje da se vrate zeni - ali nije bolje, jer zena ne moze imat nista od dodatnog nezdravog embrija. A nasuprot tome, ako vrati nazad 3 odlicna embrija 3. dan, rizik trojki je previsok. 

Otkad sam bila u postupcima - prije skoro 4 godine - promijenila sam misljenje o riziku trojki. Trojke su uzasno rizicna trudnoca za djecu - s tim se nije za igrati. U Hrvatskoj se fetalna redukcija ne radi - znaci jednom kad zatrudnis s trojkama mozes samo Boga molit ili ici u Sloveniju. Jedinu stvar koju mozes napravit da se zastitis od takvog rizika je ako je ikako moguce vratit samo dva embrija. 

Ako imas tri odlicna embrija 3. dan, ja bi svakako svakako svakako - ne mogu to dovoljno naglasiti - isla na blastice. Rizik od 6% (koliki je u Italiji u tom slucaju) - je previsok. Ako su embriji tak-tak, ajde jos nekako. 

I jos jedna napomena - takav protokol u Mariboru je posljedica cinjenice da zene koje prirodno imaju manje od 4 embrija 3. dan imaju ionako manje sanse za trudnocu iz raznoraznih razloga. Ali u Hrvatskoj nece biti takva situacija - to ce bit mlade, zdrave, plodne zene koje ce bit u najvecoj opasnosti - vjerojatno u prvom postupku, kad jos nista ne znaju i ne kuze ni rizike ni postupak. 

I jos jedna napomena - u Sloveniji je 2005 - za kad su dostupne statistike - bilo samo 12% transfera s 3 embrija; a u Hrvatskoj manje od 4% transfera s 3 embrija; a u Italiji 50% transfera s 3 embrija. Puuuuno je bolje transferirati manje embrija.

----------


## pino

http://www.sharedjourney.com/articles/3vs5.html



> The primary reason embryos do not make it to the blastocyst stage is because they do not possess the necessary genetic instructions for continued growth. No one can change or improve the genetics of an embryo. Assuming the lab is competent (and most are), there is no "risk" associated with continuing to culture the embryos to the blastocyst stage. I think you're making the false assumption that the embryos are better off in your uterus on day 3. They're not. Under natural conditions, the embryo remains in the Fallopian tube until the fifth day of development (blastocyst stage). The uterine environment on day 3 is not the same as the Fallopian tubes. When sequential culture systems are employed to grow the embryos to the blastocyst stage, the conditions in the laboratory more closely resemble the Fallopian tubes. Therefore, the embryos are better off in the lab for day 4-5 of development.
> 
> The point of growing embryos to the blastocyst stage in the laboratory is to deliberately weed out the embryos that do not have the genetic potential for continued growth. The "risk" you speak of doesn't really exist. If they're gonna make it, they do. If they don't, they don't. Of course, there's always the "risk" that no embryos make it to the blastocyst stage in the laboratory, but (because the problem is related to the genetics of the embryo, not culture conditions in the laboratory) they wouldn't have made in the uterus either.
> ....
> 
> You are correct that only the embryos that make it to the blastocyst stage (and beyond) can generate a succesful IVF pregnancy. In my lab, and many others, all embryos are grown to the blastocyst stage and only well developed blastocyst stage embryos are transferred to the uterus on day 5 or 6. Extra embryos are cryopreserved at the blastocyst stage.
> 
> Why aren't all programs doing this? There are numerous reasons for continuing to perform day three transfers: *its cheaper, its less work for the lab, lower liability because the lab has the embryos for a shorter period of time, everybody makes it to transfer, if the cycle doesn't result in a pregnancy, the program can still look good, etc.* You'll notice I didn't say anything about a day 3 transfer improving your chances of getting pregnant - it doesn't. The reason programs continue to transfer day 3 embryos is because its more convenient for the lab and the docs.
> .......
> ...

----------


## klara

Ovo mi je jako zanimljivo, bila sam uvjerena da trodnevni embriji u maternici imaju više šanse.

Moje iskustvo iz Maribora - 3. dan su imali 4 ne baš predobra embrija i zvali su nas na transfer. Tek kad sam rekla da ne želimo riskirati blizanačku trudnoću (zbog problema u prvoj trudnoći), rekli su da zovem dan kasnije. Na kraju su bile 2 blastice. 

Da sad idem u postupak u Hr, i da imamo 2 blastice bili bi u velikoj dilemi. Ali mislim da bih se ipak odlučila za transfer samo jednoga, i bez zamrzavanja, jer s blizancima bih imala veliku šansu za za prijevremeni porod. A kamoli s trojcima...

A "bacanje" -  nama se to jednom dogodilo u Rijeci, kad nije bilo zamrzavanja. Bila su 4 embrija (ne predobra) i transferirali su mi 3, to što 4. nije dobio šansu nismo dožovjeli kao tragediju jer nije bilo drugih mogućnosti. Ali ipak sam puno puta pomislila na tog "četvrtog".

----------


## ina33

> I jos jedna napomena - u Sloveniji je 2005 - za kad su dostupne statistike - bilo samo 12% transfera s 3 embrija; a u Hrvatskoj manje od 4% transfera s 3 embrija; a u Italiji 50% transfera s 3 embrija. Puuuuno je bolje transferirati manje embrija.


Naravno, apsolutno se slažem. Samo govorim da, koliko se meni čini a propos uvjeta labova i sl., nije realno očekivati u skoroj budućnosti da bi labovi u Hrv. s tri embrija išli na blastociste, vjerojatno bi to uradili samo i isključivo na inzistiranje para, a oni bi ih od toga odgovarali tj. bilo bi ih frka rizika da od tri ne preživi nijedan. I to bez obzira na plaćanje-neplaćanje, teško mi je zamislivo da bi u državnoj klinici, npr., s tri embrija samoinicijativno i bez drajva od strane para išli na blastociste.

----------


## ina33

Eventualno bi to mogli sugerirati nekom mlađem paru... Samo što tih mlađih, po mojoj procjeni, ima relativno malo, najbronija je skupina, po meni, od 32+.

----------


## bublica3

cure nekidan sam poslala mail na: 

primjedbe-na-zakon@mzss.hr 
AnteZvonimir.Golem@mzss.hr 
odb.zdravstvo@sabor.hr 
darko.milinovic@mzss.hr 

Tema:  pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje 

Zanima me kome da se javim za pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje
zbog medicinski potpomognute oplodnje koju imam dogovorenu u
rujnu 2009.
Moj liječnik ne zna odgovor na to pa vas molim što hitniji
odgovor jer moram početi hormonsku terapiju jako brzo.
Molim ime prezime, adresu i kontakt telefone u Splitu.

ime i prezime
neplodna(32)
__________________________________________________  ___

Danas sam dobila odgovor od Gđe. Zora Lažeta


Poštovana,
Vjerujem da uslijed raznih proturječnih informacije u javnosti, one bitne za građane najčešće nisu dovoljno jasno istaknute ili uočene. Upravo zbog stupanja na snagu novog Zakona, kao i perioda vremena koje je potrebno za donošenje provedbenih akata, ustanove u kojima se provode postupci medicinske oplodnje trebale bi postupke koji su započeti prije stupanja na snagu zakona provesti sukladno ranijim odredbama. Shodno tome, *ukoliko ste na postupak naručeni prije stupanja na snagu novog Zakona, tada bi trebalo provesti postupak na način kako je to bilo riješeno po prethodnom zakonu.* 

Ta pravna forma važeća je za sve zakone (ukoliko u zakonu nije drugačije navedeno) jer se niti jedan zakon ne provodi unatrag već od dana donošenja.



S poštovanjem,
Zora Lažeta
MZSS
01/4607-506
099/2175-731
Zora.Lazeta@mzss.hr

_________________________________________________


To bi značilo da tko je naručen može po starome!

----------


## Biene

_Poštovana, 
Vjerujem da uslijed raznih proturječnih informacije u javnosti, one bitne za građane najčešće nisu dovoljno jasno istaknute ili uočene. Upravo zbog stupanja na snagu novog Zakona, kao i perioda vremena koje je potrebno za donošenje provedbenih akata, ustanove u kojima se provode postupci medicinske oplodnje trebale bi postupke koji su započeti prije stupanja na snagu zakona provesti sukladno ranijim odredbama. Shodno tome, ukoliko ste na postupak naručeni prije stupanja na snagu novog Zakona, tada bi trebalo provesti postupak na način kako je to bilo riješeno po prethodnom zakonu. 
Ta pravna forma važeća je za sve zakone (ukoliko u zakonu nije drugačije navedeno) jer se niti jedan zakon ne provodi unatrag već od dana donošenja._

po tome, oni koji su u postupku ( svi su postupci završili prije godišnjih, eventualno je to FET) i koji su naručeni idu po starom.

Što konkretno znači biti naručen?

Ovdje bi moglo biti prostora da puno cura odradi postupak po starom, ako će klinike biti susretljive i voditi "stare" pacjentice kao da su već naručene za postupak na jesen.
No riskiraju li na taj način kazne?

----------


## bublica3

Bit naručen znači imat ugovoren postupak. Svi smo mi negdje naručene. To je sve skupa smješno, ali...

šta nas briga.

----------


## bublica3

Ja mislim da ni oni sami ne znaju gdje lupit glavom. Vidiš da na moje pitanje gdje da se obratim za pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje ne odgovara već odgovara već lupeta ... A po meni nitko te neće primiti u ovom periodu po starom zakonu. To je sve igra riječi.    :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pino

cuj mozda te i prime po ovome, cak i ako nisi u postupku stimulacije, nego si u postupku valjda lijecenja... s jednog gledista pacijenta, pacijent ne riskira kazne, nego doktor, tak da, "the ball is in their court now".

----------


## Pinky

> _Poštovana, 
> Vjerujem da uslijed raznih proturječnih informacije u javnosti, one bitne za građane najčešće nisu dovoljno jasno istaknute ili uočene. Upravo zbog stupanja na snagu novog Zakona, kao i perioda vremena koje je potrebno za donošenje provedbenih akata, ustanove u kojima se provode postupci medicinske oplodnje trebale bi postupke koji su započeti prije stupanja na snagu zakona provesti sukladno ranijim odredbama. Shodno tome, ukoliko ste na postupak naručeni prije stupanja na snagu novog Zakona, tada bi trebalo provesti postupak na način kako je to bilo riješeno po prethodnom zakonu. 
> Ta pravna forma važeća je za sve zakone (ukoliko u zakonu nije drugačije navedeno) jer se niti jedan zakon ne provodi unatrag već od dana donošenja._



dobila sam identican mail. i dalje nista ne kuzim... ali cini mi se da ne kuze ni oni

----------


## bublica3

> Biene prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> _Poštovana, 
> Vjerujem da uslijed raznih proturječnih informacije u javnosti, one bitne za građane najčešće nisu dovoljno jasno istaknute ili uočene. Upravo zbog stupanja na snagu novog Zakona, kao i perioda vremena koje je potrebno za donošenje provedbenih akata, ustanove u kojima se provode postupci medicinske oplodnje trebale bi postupke koji su započeti prije stupanja na snagu zakona provesti sukladno ranijim odredbama. Shodno tome, ukoliko ste na postupak naručeni prije stupanja na snagu novog Zakona, tada bi trebalo provesti postupak na način kako je to bilo riješeno po prethodnom zakonu. 
> Ta pravna forma važeća je za sve zakone (ukoliko u zakonu nije drugačije navedeno) jer se niti jedan zakon ne provodi unatrag već od dana donošenja._
> 
> 
> 
> dobila sam identican mail. i dalje nista ne kuzim... ali cini mi se da ne kuze ni oni



Pinky oni ne kuže ništa. Žalosno! 
*˝Satrat˝ čemo ih!*   Tako se to kaže u Splitu, kad ćeš nekog uništit    :Laughing:

----------

